# Disturbing Movies



## KenpoTess

Ok.. I watched 'Secret Window' last weekend.. now that was disturbing.. Yeah I know.. Stephen King.. go figure.. but that had some definite twists in it~!

I thought 'Taking Lives' was disturbing also.. but a good movie~!

Butterfly Effect was up there too..

Not really horror flicks.. just makes ya wonder..like 'The Ring'..  There's some strange ones out  there~!

What movies do you find 'disturbing?'


----------



## D_Brady

The movie was called "Last house on the left" I think I was about 11 or 12 when a few of us sneaked in the drivein to see it.The movie screwed me up for weeks.


----------



## KenpoGirl

:anic: Seven with Brad Pitt.  That was probably the most disturbing movie I've ever seen, and definitely not for a first date.  :wah:

Dot


----------



## The Kai

The exorcist

or The Omen all time biggies
Jaws (when 1st came out did really make you afrain to go in the water-and that was in the midwest)
Todd


----------



## bignick

i'm gonna go with the blair witch project...it worked a real phsycological level...the unknown, unseen fear...


----------



## Hollywood1340

"Thirteen" Starring Evan Rachel Wood *shivers*


----------



## Patrick Skerry

*PINK FLAMINGOES *- why would anybody make such a sick thing?


----------



## Baytor

Ok, it wasn't the whole movie, but in the first Resident Evil movie, I was really disturbed when the zombies were clawing and biting at the people.


----------



## pete

...and the movie that did to the canoe business what jaws did to the beach:
deliverance


----------



## AaronLucia

I hate horror movies, so i'd say 

that horror movie with Harrison Ford and Michelle Pfeiffer, i can't remember what the title is.


----------



## bignick

what lies beneath...some genuinely creepy moments there..too


----------



## AnimEdge

End of Evangelion, chances are you havnt seen it, cuz its a anime, but man was it a great disturbing movie


----------



## Tgace

Ishtar......


----------



## Xequat

Evangelion was great, but I didn't find it too disturbing because I knew it would be weird going in...being a cartoon and all, heh.  I mostly found it confusing.  Maybe I'll watch it again.

The most disturbing one I can think of was an older one called "In the Mouth of Madness."  I think it had Robert Urich or somebody in it.  Most horror flicks with people jumping out out of shadows when the music gets creepy don't really scare me because they are predictable, though.  This one kinda makes ya think.  Oh, and the "Exorcist" movie for sure.


----------



## AnimEdge

i dont like many american horror movies becouse most of the involve jumpingout scare tactics liek all teh screams and do on, though i thought that Butterfly was good even with its plotholes, but most of the ones i like come from Japan, Parasite Eve was very good though had a cheesy part


----------



## michaeledward

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> I thought 'Taking Lives' was disturbing also.. but a good movie~!


Any movie with an opportunity to see Angelina Jolie 'in the flesh' has got to be on my list ... but ... two things ... 

1 - Nobody does it like THAT! ....
2 - And it was a very disturbing, creepy, disquieting movie.

... shudder ....

Mike


----------



## Eldritch Knight

Ravenous. Its a tale of cannibalism and redemption set in the mid-1800s that just messes with your mind in ways you can't imagine.


----------



## MA-Caver

I watched the first two of the Hellraiser series and stopped after midway through the second one. Just too... over the top. 
Seven I thought was BRILLIANT, but was it disturbing? Hard (for me) to say because I was drawn into the brilliance of Kevin Spacy's character. 

To me a "disturbing movie" would have to be one that haunts you long after you get home from the theater (really THE best place to watch ANY movie of good to great caliber). But it disturbs you in a good way that it makes you think about the ability of men to do the things that they do to their fellow man. 
I do love a good Horror/Terror flick. ...when it's well done. Now-a-days these are becoming increasingly rare. 

I recall reading an interview with Alfred Hitchcock. He defined the difference between Terror and Horror.... "Terror is when you're in a locked room with several other people and you know that there is a bomb about to go off. Horror is after the bomb goes off and you're the only one left alive."


----------



## Baytor

Eldritch Knight said:
			
		

> Ravenous. Its a tale of cannibalism and redemption set in the mid-1800s that just messes with your mind in ways you can't imagine.


Saw that...you're right, it was pretty messed up.

House on Haunted Hill -the new one- really creeped me out because of my old college.  The girls dorms was an old hospital (complete with psych ward), and the guys dorms used to be the nurses dorm.  It was built in the late 1800's.  It was a very creepy place.


----------



## TonyM.

I find anything Eisner and Disney have released disturbing.


----------



## Patrick Skerry

The black & white original 1964 THE HAUNTING - gave me nightmares for years.

The remake wasn't that scary.


----------



## Brother John

KenpoGirl said:
			
		

> :anic: Seven with Brad Pitt.  That was probably the most disturbing movie I've ever seen, and definitely not for a first date.  :wah:
> 
> Dot


NO DOUBT!!!!!!!!!
That was the 1st movie that I took Melissa to.
MISTAKE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Your Brother
John


----------



## Paul B

"House of a Thousand Corpses" On a whim,I rented this movie,and I was definitely disturbed. Not in a "OMG!" way,but more in a "What the ..... was that all about!?!" way. Some messed up puppies came up with this one...


----------



## bluespacething

I don't get easily creeped out by movies. So I haven't seen too many films that have disturbed me. But my friends once were going to rent this movie called Vulgar and the person working at the video store told them they don't want to watch it.

I've heard a few things about Vulgar and this sounds like a truly disturbing and creepy flick. Yeah...if you want to find out more here's the link to it on IMDB

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0120467/


----------



## Patrick Skerry

bluespacething said:
			
		

> I don't get easily creeped out by movies. So I haven't seen too many films that have disturbed me. But my friends once were going to rent this movie called Vulgar and the person working at the video store told them they don't want to watch it.
> 
> I've heard a few things about Vulgar and this sounds like a truly disturbing and creepy flick. Yeah...if you want to find out more here's the link to it on IMDB
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0120467/


That movie can't possibly be for entertainment.


----------



## Feisty Mouse

I can't take creepy movies.  I will throw up, have insomnia for a week, jump at anything, have horrible nightmares.

However, for some weird reason, I want to see Ravenous.  Don't know why.


----------



## lhommedieu

"The Tenant" directed by Roman Polanski.  

Best,

Steve Lamade


----------



## SMP

Kids - - if you havent seen it dont watch it with your kids in the room ... or your parents


----------



## satans.barber

I found Saving Private Ryan disturbing at the start (Normandy landings section) because I don't think I'd ever seen a film that portrayed war that accurately before, and I really felt like I was crawling about in that sand with them and about to die (kudos to Speilberg).

Clockwork Orange is pretty weird as well, although in a more abstract way.

Ian.


----------



## Patrick Skerry

The movie: NAKED LUNCH did a good job of weirding me out.


----------



## Shodan

'Event Horizon' was without a doubt the most disturbing movie I've ever seen.........   *shivers*    :xtrmshock


----------



## AnimEdge

I saw Event Horison after hearing how good it was and i was really disapointed though it was bit gory


----------



## auxprix

Wow. Sorry to say this, but you guys have no Idea.

Try 'Audition' - A Japanese horror film
'Irreversable' - I haven't seen it, but I hear it is nearly unwatchable.
'Anything by Lars Van Trier' - Not disturbing in the traditional sense, but he takes great pleasure in making grown men cry like little girls. His films are emotionally detrimental. Especially breaking the waves.

There was also this one film from Denmark that I watched about a man investigating the dissapperance of his wife. I forget the title, but it may be called 'the egg' or 'The Vanishing.' It was remade in the US, but they changed the ending, and made it stupid.

My best friend is a film major, so he has shown me alot of Avant Garde that wouldn't even be appropriate to outline. There's a few more that I'm forgetting, If I think of them, I'll post 'em.


----------



## auxprix

Just remembered one. Find a GOOD copy of an old B&W film called "Carnival of souls." No blood, no guts, no special effects. Just extremely creapy imagery and an unsettling atmosphere.


----------



## auxprix

Patrick Skerry said:
			
		

> *PINK FLAMINGOES *- why would anybody make such a sick thing?


Dear Lord. I think that it's even more disturbing that I'm agreeing with you on something! Anything by John Waters in that timeframe is disgusting beyond imagination.


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka

"Very Bad Things" and "Brazil". For different reasons, left me a bit disconcerted.


----------



## MA-Caver

Does anyone remember Eraserhead by David Lynch? That one is messed up.
My roomie says 8mm with Nicholas Cage was one that got to him. 

There was one film I saw as a child. The plot of Vulgar brought it back. 
It was I believe either French or Italian made film about a clown in a traveling circus and while I don't remember the whole plot or anything ... except that at the end he climbed up the center support pole and dangled himself off one of the trapeeze and stabbed himself with a pencil. His agonizing howl still haunts me whenever I think about it... 
The film was black and white... just wish I can remember the title.

One more VERY disturbing but *highly* recommended film to watch... 
FREAKS! 
The ending of THAT one will just bend your mind over the fence for a long time.


----------



## Raewyn

Our esteemed director Peter Jackson (Lord of the Rings) made a movie in his earlier days called "Braindead" I really have no idea what possessed him to make a film like that, but it was weirded to the max!!!! Just gore and mashed brains with a bit of humour thrown in for a laugh........... not really that funny! Definately not an Academy Award winner!!!!


----------



## D_Brady

Shodan said:
			
		

> 'Event Horizon' was without a doubt the most disturbing movie I've ever seen.........   *shivers*    :xtrmshock




There is a part of that movie where they're viewing the ships logs and it shows the horror of what went on. I slowed it down frame by frame to see what thought and detale went into it,that was the most shocking part of the movie for me.


----------



## OUMoose

The Butterfly Effect (and it's predecessor, Donny Darko) were more depressing than scary.  

House of 1000 corpses was... odd...   /nod.  Interested in seeing the sequel.

I have Vulgar on DVD.  S'ok...

Event Horizon was good IMO, as the colors and imagery used just kept you unsettled through the whole movie.

The Ring was ok, but Ringu was better (get the subtitled version, as dubs are bad  ).

Still think one of the best horror flicks is _IT_.  Tim Curry as Pennywise is just damn creepy (pardon my french).


----------



## Baytor

Kembudo-Kai Kempoka said:
			
		

> "Very Bad Things" and "Brazil". For different reasons, left me a bit disconcerted.


Very Bad Things freaked me out a little becaus the chick reminded me of a psycho ex that I had just broke up with.  I was watching her be all OCD (obsesive/compulsive disorder) with the wedding planning and realized I was saying to myself, "Hey man you gotta get out of there buddy, get out while you can."  Best part of that movie..."THIS IS MY DAY!"


----------



## Xequat

Raisin said:
			
		

> Our esteemed director Peter Jackson (Lord of the Rings) made a movie in his earlier days called "Braindead" I really have no idea what possessed him to make a film like that, but it was weirded to the max!!!! Just gore and mashed brains with a bit of humour thrown in for a laugh........... not really that funny! Definately not an Academy Award winner!!!!
> 
> http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb001


Ugh...I saw that...I think it's also called "Dead Alive."  I heard about it from some poll a few years ago where it ranked as the goriest movie ever.  I don't know about that, but it's the most disgusting movie I've seen.


----------



## OULobo

I'm coming in late on this one so I'll post a few opinons on the already stated movies and give a few unmentioned. 

Standard horror: 
-Event Horizon
-House on Haunted Hill
-Hellraiser
-Omen
-House of a Thousand Corpses (leave it to Rob Zombie)
These are just gorefests with a little bit of an interesting plot. Usually good imagry and few memorable scenes, but mostly special effects eye candy and generic Hollywood lines. (I'd throw in 28 Days Later and Aliens.)

Standard horror with a suspense twist:
-Ring
-Exorcist
I love these. All the suspense of a psych thriller, but with some of the meaty special effects. They don't just hint at the danger, they really do present it to you. (I'd add Serpent and the Rainbow)

Psychological horror:
-Seven
-Blair Witch
-8mm
These ones give you a very possible situation and put you in it. Usually great at building up to a climactic scene. (I'd add Open Water and Phone Booth.)

Strange art house flicks:
-Naked Lunch
-Donnie Darko
-Carnival of Souls
-Freaks
Rely on images and surreal situations to make you uncomfortable or questioning. Not really scarry as ponderous. (I'd add Crash)

Situationally disturbing:
-Thirteen
-Kids
These are the ones that scare us, parents especially, because they offer how bad it could really get. (I'd add Buffalo 66, Doom Generation)


I always seem to remember certain scenes more than whole movies. Like the scene with the daughter doing what she can for drugs in Traffic. 

Some of the people here at work thought of Flatliners. 

I find the most scary movies are the real ones. Like video footage of disasters or fights where someone is killed.


----------



## D_Brady

OULobo said:
			
		

> Psychological horror:
> -Seven
> -Blair Witch
> -8mm
> 
> Those we're good ones if you put your self in the place of some of the characters and think what would you do , then it's even worse.


----------



## kelly keltner

Willy Wonka and the chocolate factory. I still look for oompa loompa's around every corner coming to get me. It was one of the reasons I got into martial arts. 


kelly


----------



## OULobo

American Psycho, the movie wasn't as much disturbing as it was funny, but the book was completely whacked out. 

Also for good horror movie scenes check
http://www.retrocrush.com/scary/index.html


----------



## Baytor

I saw the last 30 minutes of Buffalo 66.  I was so depressed.  The movie was so bad, and I would never have those 30 minutes back.  I could have been doing something productive, like clip my toenails or....sleep.  That woud have been more productive than watching that movie.  Maybe if I saw the whole thing, it would have been ok.  On the other hand, if I saw the whole thing, maybe I would have killed myself.


----------



## Baytor

OULobo said:
			
		

> American Psycho, the movie wasn't as much disturbing as it was funny, but the book was completely whacked out.
> 
> Also for good horror movie scenes check
> http://www.retrocrush.com/scary/index.html


That movie really was funny...in a kinda disturbing way.  My favorite part was when he tried to feed the cat to the atm.


----------



## bluespacething

American Psycho is number 7 on my top 10 movies all time. It is slightly disturbing...I really want to read the book though. I know that's more screwed up than the movie.


----------



## someguy

"House of a Thousand Corpses" isn't horror its disturbing.  Not something to watch if well your sane.
That movie must have come from a twisted twisted mind. Rob Zombies I think.


----------



## OULobo

Ia<a target="_blank" href="http://searchmiracle.com/text/search.php?qq=MBA">mBa</a>ytor said:
			
		

> I saw the last 30 minutes of Buffalo 66.  I was so depressed.  The movie was so bad, and I would never have those 30 minutes back.  I could have been doing something productive, like clip my toenails or....sleep.  That woud have been more productive than watching that movie.  Maybe if I saw the whole thing, it would have been ok.  On the other hand, if I saw the whole thing, maybe I would have killed myself.


Nope, it's really that bad, but it still lists as a sureal and disturbing movie.


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka

Blair Witch bored the heck outta me.  I actually demanded my money back.  DJ on the morning radio out here was talking it up, saying his wife was so scared she couldn't sleep for days.  I just felt sorry for myself and all the other saps in the theatre who had been bilked outta their money. My vote for "Worst film of all time".

D.


----------



## KajuMom

Not scary in a horror movie kind of way, but definitely disturbing: The Butcher Boy ('97)


----------



## OUMoose

I didn't think the Blair Witch was that bad, but I was irritated by the ending.  I know I know, suspense of the cliffhanger, but /shrug.  Now Blair Witch 2 was a joke.


----------



## Enson

i would have to say...
night of the living dead (new version in the 90s')
dawn of the dead (new version 2004) are we seeing a pattern? yes i'm scared of zombies!
hannibel (eating brains is just plain sick!)
thats all i can think of for now...
oh i used to be really scared of freddy krueger when i was little!:uhohh:

peace


----------



## psi_radar

Disturbing in a gross out way: 

Hellraiser--I can't stand to watch people hang from fish hooks, what can I say.
Pink Flamingoes

Totally offending my morals and making me nauseous kind of disturbing; some of the few movies I've turned off half-way through:

Faces of Death
Happiness

Thought provoking kind of disturbing:

Lost Highway
Blue Velvet
*Heck, any David Lynch besides A Straight Story*
Slaughterhouse Five
Tommy
A Clockwork Orange
Full Metal Jacket
Cape Fear
The Andalusian Dog--Dali's short film.

Horror kind of disturbing:

Day of the Dead--"he's coming to get you, Margaret!"
28 Days
John Carpenter's The Thing

There's also some pretty freaky Anime out there that I won't touch with a ten foot pole.


----------



## psi_radar

I forgot to add Schindler's List or any movie that deals with the holocaust.


----------



## OULobo

psi_radar said:
			
		

> Day of the Dead--"he's coming to get you, Margaret!"
> QUOTE]
> 
> Small correction, I think that was the original Night of the Living Dead.


----------



## Chicago Green Dragon

8mm was a disturbing movie. 

Chicago Green Dragon

 :asian:


----------



## Enson

there was also a movie i think called..

"strange land" freaky movie. won't ever watch it again.


----------



## Chicago Green Dragon

Enson said:
			
		

> there was also a movie i think called..
> 
> "strange land" freaky movie. won't ever watch it again.



Yes i think i rem that movie with that Sadist who preyed on children across the internet. That was a disturbing movie. Esp. When after all he did they just put him in a mental home which he got out of years later to become even worse.

If i rem that was staring Deed Shnider from Twisted Sister as the Psycho


Chicago Green Dragon

 :asian:


----------



## psi_radar

OULobo said:
			
		

> psi_radar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day of the Dead--"he's coming to get you, Margaret!"
> QUOTE]
> 
> Small correction, I think that was the original Night of the Living Dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right you are.
Click to expand...


----------



## Chicago Green Dragon

psi_radar said:
			
		

> Right you are.



I think that line "they are coming to get you barbra" is a classic. 
Everyone remembers it........

Chicago Green Dragon

 :asian:


----------



## psi_radar

I'm a mess today, I get the title wrong and her name! Great line though. Spooks me just thinking about it.


----------



## Chicago Green Dragon

psi_radar said:
			
		

> I'm a mess today, I get the title wrong and her name! Great line though. Spooks me just thinking about it.



Yep me too...........classic movie...........simply classic.

"Look there. Theres one of them now. I'm getting otta here before he see's me" As she is yelling at him Johnny stop that, thats not funny....

Did you see the remake of it in black & white where they showed the begining at the prison. That guy who was chasing Barbra was an excecuted child molester that came back to life when they were going to bury him. Then the guys ran off when they saw him get up.

Chicago Green Dragon

 :asian:


----------



## Seig

Kembudo-Kai Kempoka said:
			
		

> Blair Witch bored the heck outta me. I actually demanded my money back. DJ on the morning radio out here was talking it up, saying his wife was so scared she couldn't sleep for days. I just felt sorry for myself and all the other saps in the theatre who had been bilked outta their money. My vote for "Worst film of all time".
> 
> D.


That's how I fealt about Pulp Fiction


----------



## Chronuss

Seig said:
			
		

> That's how I fealt about Pulp Fiction


that's simply cause you don't like any Tarintino movie ever made...

Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas gets my vote....along with Event Horizon and The Exorcist...:uhoh:


----------



## bignick

Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas has an entirely different vibe where I come from...that's the movie everybody would get stoned and drunk and watch...

the thing that puts blair witch project on my list is that i do a lot of camping and whenever you're out in the wild there's just a bit of the fear of the unknown...waking up with a bear 10 feet from your tent and not being able to do a thing about it can ruin your night...that's the kinda fear that movie played on for me...the darkness beyond the campfire, so to speak...


----------



## Master of Blades

I've seen quite a few movies that would make you go urgh >.< but Donnie Darko is the only film thats scared me CRAPLESS. The Soundtrack and a big bunny that ISNT pink is enough to make me cry  :idunno:


----------



## MA-Caver

I rented a movie from the public library last Saturday... one of Fritz Lang's first films (better known for Metropolis) and it was Peter Lorre's first starring role as well as one of the first talkies... German film with English subtitles. Called "M". About a child molester/murderer who is hunted by both the police and criminals and is caught by the criminals and tried by them... the trial is what made the movie and Lorre's performance during that scene. 
Spooky... three stars.. Joe Bob says Check it out!


----------



## Wes Tasker

"Trouble Every Day"


----------



## Fight with attitude

I just watched sex traffic. It's based on true events...women are kidnaped and forced to be sex slaves.

It's a very disurbing movie and it opened my eyes to something I had no idea when on.


----------



## Patrick Skerry

The Japanese surrealist movie: Goju

A disturbing combination of bizarre violence and psycho-sexual situations.


----------



## KenpoTex

I'm not into horror movies (they don't mess with me so what's the point?)

As far as movies that are disturbing (as in twisted)

-Natural Born Killers
-Seven (great movie btw)
-8mm
-Kalifornia (Brad Pitt is a F$*%ing psycho in this one)
-The Crow


----------



## Deuce

I read on the internet that Rob Zombie's sequel to "House of 1000 Corpses", "The Devil's Rejects", is supposed to surpass the dementedness of the original. Maybe I'm a bit demented myself, but I enjoy those crazy, psyco horror flicks. It's interesting to see what writers come up with when they really what to shock or disgust their audiance.


----------



## Zepp

Just saw _Donnie Darko_ on Halloween.  What a bizarre movie.  The whole thing was entertaining, but my friend and I just can't make sense of the friggin' ending!  Can anyone who saw that movie tell me, why did Frank travel back in time in the first place???

We were both certain that it must make sense somehow if we were on the right drugs, but we haven't tested that theory out yet.


----------



## Rynocerous

One of the most disturbing movies I have ever seen is "8 mm", with Nicholas Cage. If you can't take sick twisted plots, this movie isn't for you. 


Cheers,

Ryan


----------



## someguy

Yeah I just heard about "devil's rejects"  Didn't know the name though.
I'm probably going to end up watching it with my twisted twisted friends.  
Well we have to do something to keep or selves in on halloween.


----------



## Chronuss

has anyone seen Dreamcatcher based on the Stephen King book of the same name...?  I'm reading the book...and I wanna know if the movie's any good or a waste of time.


----------



## KenpoTess

Yeppers.. I've seen it.. and it's very good.. quite disturbing too.. *twitch*


----------



## mj-hi-yah

Movies that are most disturbing to me are the ones that are based in truth:

El Norte
Boys From Brazil
Sophie's Choice


----------



## jfarnsworth

Would be Fear dot com and the ring.


----------



## Chronuss

I'll say it time and time again...The Exorcist gets my vote...:uhoh:


----------



## gmunoz

I would have to throw in for disturbing the Mel Gibson movie "The Passion of the Christ."  It definitely got under my skin.


----------



## Melissa426

Picnic at Hanging Rock   


I was forced to watch it in college.

Peace, 
Melissa


----------



## gmunoz

Another disturbing one is Evil Speak


----------



## Rick Wade

The first two Freddy Cruger movies along with the last where all of the actors were themselves and not caracters.  weird.  the middle ones where freddy was a dork can get burned though.


----------



## Darksoul

-Concerning Donnie Darko, I would suggest more than one viewing of the movie, and thats just to grasp basics. My ex and I watched that move three nights in a row and spent some time discussing each part, and the overall experience. Its one of the best movies I have ever seen. Is there any hope of explaining it? I don't think so. Rather, it seems to be one of those movies that you would come up with your own conclusions about how it turned out. Of course, five minutes after you've made a decision about it, your mind starts to think about it in a different way, different reasoning. It plays with your mind to figure it out, and I don't believe there is a right answer to it. Thats what makes it a great movie for me.


A---)


----------



## TonyM.

Eraserhead was the most disturbing movie I have ever seen. I want those two hours of my life back. The most disturbing music would have to be the bluegrass version of back in black.


----------



## Kenpoist

For sheer twisted effect (gruesome or gore fest): SAW/ Hannibal/Seven

For psychological effect: The Omen and the Exorcist


----------



## The Kai

Ring, the exorcist (still cant watch that one in one sitting) a bit of history when this movie first hit the theaters my dad was'nt allowed in cuz he had a heart problem-he actually had to sign a release to get in!!


SPUN


----------



## Ray

In elementary school (circa mid-1960's), we were forced to watch a film called "the red balloon."  It had no dialog...just this lonely little kid being followed around by this red helium balloon.

We were forced to watch it multiple times.  Every year and I'm sure more than once each school year.  I don't know why the enlightened educators in the Mt View School District in El Monte, CA did that to us.  But it was a disturbing movie.


----------



## MA-Caver

Ray said:
			
		

> In elementary school (circa mid-1960's), we were forced to watch a film called "the red balloon."  It had no dialog...just this lonely little kid being followed around by this red helium balloon.
> 
> We were forced to watch it multiple times.  Every year and I'm sure more than once each school year.  I don't know why the enlightened educators in the Mt View School District in El Monte, CA did that to us.  But it was a disturbing movie.


Was the kid terrorized by the balloon, was the kid even aware of it? Was a point ever made about it? "Now kids, remember avoid red balloons!" or something like that?


----------



## Ray

MACaver said:
			
		

> Was the kid terrorized by the balloon, was the kid even aware of it? Was a point ever made about it? "Now kids, remember avoid red balloons!" or something like that?


No, it was just some bizzare avant garde BS flick that the school district must have picked up at somebody's yard sale.  The kid was aware of the red balloon;


----------



## The Kai

How about the Series called "Drug Decision" that was played to us in Jr. High (hint they leaned toward us saying NO!), that featured a guy hopped on acid, that made himself a hot dog to eat.  Then the hot dog became a troll doll telling this acid freak about his family.  Having made the wrong decision about the drugs Mr. Acid trip also choose unwisely in biting into the hot dog, there fore widowing the entire troll family-which of course showed up to berate this guy.  Lead to the mother of all acid freak outs.  Mr experient with acid now seems to spend his days staring at his distorted reflection in shiny doorknobs.  Well it seemed scarier

_also generally disturbing anything with clowns


----------



## psi_radar

Ray said:
			
		

> No, it was just some bizzare avant garde BS flick that the school district must have picked up at somebody's yard sale.  The kid was aware of the red balloon;



I think I remember that one...Pretty random. It was set in France, right? Was there something about a starving cat getting fed a can of tuna? Or was that another random avant-garde movie I was subjected to?


----------



## DuneViking

"The Village", and "the village of the damned "  eeeeeeee


----------



## oldnewbie

Ray said:
			
		

> In elementary school (circa mid-1960's), we were forced to watch a film called "the red balloon." It had no dialog...just this lonely little kid being followed around by this red helium balloon.
> 
> We were forced to watch it multiple times. Every year and I'm sure more than once each school year. I don't know why the enlightened educators in the Mt View School District in El Monte, CA did that to us. But it was a disturbing movie.


 Oh my... I remember that movie....very disturbing.....the School board in Florida must have been at the same sale.........yuck


----------



## Solidman82

I think as a martial artist I have to say Ong Bak:The Thai Warrior. I mean it was cool and I jumped out of my seat praising the heavens for how awesome it was. But when you see him get his forearm sawed, or his pal (don't remember the relationship, cousin?) gets his arm broken, or when he gets sledgehammered, or when Ting breaks saw-guy's leg. I think I cringed a little imagining that sort of pain.

(although as a martial artist, it would also be an awesome story to tell someone that you got the bone in your forearm lumberjacked)


----------



## MA-Caver

A movie I saw recently... "Saw"... typical serial killer outsmarting the cops flick but brilliantly written and well done all around. Not quite as gory as the title suggests. 
It poses interesting questions as to just what would YOU do? How far would YOU go to survive. 
Check it out... 


Also saw "Crash"... a most excellent film!


----------



## Sapper6

Stephen Kings "It" when i was kid, freaked me the hell out.  to this day i hate balloons and clowns, a phobia i somehow passed on to my 5 year old girl.


----------



## Jonathan Randall

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> Ok.. I watched 'Secret Window' last weekend.. now that was disturbing.. Yeah I know.. Stephen King.. go figure.. but that had some definite twists in it~!
> 
> I thought 'Taking Lives' was disturbing also.. but a good movie~!
> 
> Butterfly Effect was up there too..
> 
> Not really horror flicks.. just makes ya wonder..like 'The Ring'.. There's some strange ones out there~!
> 
> What movies do you find 'disturbing?'


"Sophie's Choice"; because some movies stay with you for a long time - and some stay with you forever...


----------



## Solidman82

The Legend or Zorro is definately up there in my top 5 most disturbing. As if a horse would ever EVER jump onto a moving train!


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

8mm is, by far, the most disturbing mainstream movie I have ever seen.  Nick Cage investigating snuff flicks in the porn underground.  Yuck.

Non Mainstream? Un Chien Andalou by Dali was bizarre and, of course, surreally disturbing.


----------

